# Ben Wade Pipes?



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I just recently bought a Ben Wade pipe on Ebay, (haven't received it yet), after doing some research I"m confused. I've read that they are decent quality Danish pipes. I've also read that they are English. I've also read that they are seconds marketed under the Ben Wade name by a British and/or Danish manufacturer. The one I have coming is marked "Ben Wade - Hand Made In Denmark - Majestic Designer Series". Does anyone know the real story on these? :hmm:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I just recently bought a Ben Wade pipe on Ebay, (haven't received it yet), after doing some research I"m confused. I've read that they are decent quality Danish pipes. I've also read that they are English. I've also read that they are seconds marketed under the Ben Wade name by a British and/or Danish manufacturer. The one I have coming is marked "Ben Wade - Hand Made In Denmark - Majestic Designer Series". Does anyone know the real story on these? :hmm:


Charatan (of London) used to market Ben Wade as their "seconds" but that was many years ago. Ben Wade also used to make high grade freehands, and I think Preben Holm did most of the carving. Preben Holm Private Collection pipes go for many hundreds of dollars on the secondary market these days (Preben is no longer with us). I'm not sure who makes these now but I've seen a couple of examples recently and they look like quality pipes.

In rereading my post, I see that I've not answered your question but what the hey - a little history won't kill anyone.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

You should check the entry on Pipedia -- Ben Wade - Pipedia -- always a good source for pipe-related questions.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the ones I've got but its hard to find a traditional shape for a decent price. IMO and my experience Ben Wades are about the best for your mid grade dollar.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

If I've got the link right this is it.

SUPERB BEN WADE MAJESTIC DESIGNERS SERIES GREAT GRAIN - eBay (item 110447336281 end time Oct-25-09 15:25:00 PDT)


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

ghe said:


> You should check the entry on Pipedia -- Ben Wade - Pipedia -- always a good source for pipe-related questions.


After reading that I'm not sure if I'm less confused or more. A very twisted history.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, there's a lot of that in the pipe world, so when you ask about the quality of a certain maker, you kind of have to specify 'when' to get a useful answer. For example, I'm always on the lookout for a GBD sandblasted bent bulldog, but it's got to be from the right period (with the gold inlay thingie), or it means nothing to me.


----------



## pkmaven (Jan 26, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> I just recently bought a Ben Wade pipe on Ebay, (haven't received it yet), after doing some research I"m confused. I've read that they are decent quality Danish pipes. I've also read that they are English. I've also read that they are seconds marketed under the Ben Wade name by a British and/or Danish manufacturer. The one I have coming is marked "Ben Wade - Hand Made In Denmark - Majestic Designer Series". Does anyone know the real story on these? :hmm:


 Ebay has been a great source for Ben Wade Pipes. There are a number of model names for the "famous" Ben Wade pipes crafted by Preben Holm known in the business as "The Grain Chaser" because the shape of the pipe followed the best grain in the block of briar. Almost all Ben Wade pipes have nice grain, but Royal Grain pipes have tighter, straight line grain. Danish Ben Wade pipes tend to have thicker walls which do not get as hot when smoked. If you like traditional style pipes, you won't like Danish Ben Wade pipes which are all very unique in their design. These pipes had acryllic stems in the late 70's and early 80's, and these do not discolor and turn greenish. Some Danish Ben Wade models: Heather, Golden Matt, Golden Walnut, Ambassador, Royal Grain, Spiral, Matt Original, Unicorn Fawn, and the stained color of the briar, and the color of the stem varies among models. These pipes smoke nicely and their value increases more and more.


----------



## pkmaven (Jan 26, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> After reading that I'm not sure if I'm less confused or more. A very twisted history.


The legendary Ben Wade pipes were a hot item when Baby Boomers came home from college in the '70s. No two pipes were the same and the famous maker, Preben Holmes, was a master carver of the Danish style of free form shapes. He carved the pipe based on the direction of the grain and was nicknamed the "Grainchaser". These pipes are considered to be beautiful and are not the typical straight stem British pipes. The real pipes say Ben Wade over the model name ("Golden Walnut")over hand made over Denmark. These pipes ended just before Preben died from alcoholism.
If the pipe says any country other than Denmark, it is not a Danish Ben Wade pipe with a white crown on the top of the stem with the initials "BW".
P.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have 3 of the Preben Holmes Ben Wade estate pipes and they are all beautiful and exceptional smokers (truthfully, I've only smoked 2 of them so far). If it is one of the Danish-made, you have a unique pipe and a great smoker in your hands.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> I just recently bought a Ben Wade pipe on Ebay, (haven't received it yet), after doing some research I"m confused. I've read that they are decent quality Danish pipes. I've also read that they are English. I've also read that they are seconds marketed under the Ben Wade name by a British and/or Danish manufacturer. The one I have coming is marked "Ben Wade - Hand Made In Denmark - Majestic Designer Series". Does anyone know the real story on these? :hmm:


I believe it goes like this:

A very long time ago they were a high end British pipe company.

50s/60s they were bought by Charatan and turned into a seconds line.

Sold to a Danish outfit and turned into freehands.

Today, a British company again turning out moderate level pipes. I think that the Dunhill factory has some hand in their manufacture.

Original Ben Wade's before Charatan bought them are highly collectible.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a Charatan made bulldog with a cumberland stem; it was a superb smoker for english blends. It was in my entire rack of favorites which was stolen when my shop was broken-in several years ago.
I imagine it's ghosted quite badly from Swisher Sweet/pot blends by now... *sigh*


----------

